# 1240 mf pto



## Jack (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a 1240 Massey Ferguson. Was using the bush hog and got the tractor stuck. After getting it out the PTO doesn't work. The PTO light comes on but will not engage. With the PTO shift lever in gear, can't turn PTO shaft. Disengage the lever and you can turn the shaft freely. Any idea what could be wrong?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Jack. What was the tractor doing the last time the pto did work? It is difficult to say the problem is one thing or another without more info. Could be a blown clutch pack seal or electrical.


----------

